# Knicks' Chandler & Camby on Hornets Rookie Anthony Davis



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> A stop Tuesday night in New Orleans represents the latest game against a team with a losing record for the rolling Knicks, but the Hornets aren't likely to remain a bottom-rung team in the NBA for long after adding Anthony Davis with the No.1 overall pick in the 2012 draft.
> 
> "He's a great young player," said Knicks center Tyson Chandler, who worked with the former Kentucky star with Team USA at the 2012 Olympics. "He was willing to learn. He was working after every practice. I made him do a couple drills with me, do some stairs and some extra conditioning, and he was all for it. He's definitely a sponge and he has a bright career ahead of him."
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/camby-chandler-rookie-davis-article-1.1204730


----------

